# Case Automobile



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

So has anyone seen the Case Auotomobile on ebay. I will attempt to down load the ebay location,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6472&item=2456372742

http://www.robertwalkertribute.com/albums/album02/case_touring_car_015.jpg

http://www.robertwalkertribute.com/albums/album02/case_touring_car_014.thumb.jpg

Wished I had the money for that little jewel.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Leo*

Leo here you go you dont have one of these. I think you need one.angel 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- how amazing are those! Simply outstanding! 

Andy

Where did I put my money tree again? NANA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good find caseman! Interesting post! I see the bids are up over $10,000 now. :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Good find caseman! Interesting post! I see the bids are up over $10,000 now. :thumbsup: *


cheif, It's a far from the 40.000.00 asking price. I found out a little info on the car yhat I thought I would share.

According to a 1916 catalog the Case Forty ws only available as shown above. In fact this may not have been entirely true since automobile catologs of that time often illustrated but one model in a specific catalog.
Although the earlier model had retailed at 2300.00 this new model was priced at 1090.00. The standard finish was Brewster Green with a ivory stripe. The four-cylinder engine used a 3 5/8x6 bore and stroke. It was a L-head desigh with the cylinders cast en bloc. Even though many of the components were supplied by OEM vendors the front acle was desighned by Case, The upholstery was of grain leather and available in a choice of colors.
Taken from the 150 Years of J.I. Case by CH Wendel. I do beleive this book is available with the car listed on ebay.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *cheif, It's a far from the 40.000.00 asking price. I found out a little info on the car yhat I thought I would share.
> 
> According to a 1916 catalog the Case Forty ws only available as shown above. In fact this may not have been entirely true since automobile catologs of that time often illustrated but one model in a specific catalog.
> ...


pg 2


----------

